# Sensitivity on back and neck



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Recently noticed Sammy is more sensitive on his back and neck.Last weekend had been away from home and had left him with my parents. Wondering if this is something i should really be concerned about. anyone with experience?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What are the signs?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes need more info. What do you mean by sensitive?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Having had two dogs now with disc issues I would always get anything checked out if I had a suspicion of a back problem. Molly had a slipped disc and had a bruised area of her spinal cord as well as very slight neurological signs but I could easily of caused more damage without a diagnosis and very careful physio and building back up under guidance of professionals


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you for replies. I plan to get him checked but just needed to know if anyone has had an experience with this. Signs include yelping whenever i touch his back or neck. He also seems uneasy almost nervous anytime i try to pat him on the back.This wasn't really the case at least not to this degree. I am praying that nothing is wrong.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yelping when touching back or neck then yes absolutely I would be getting that checked out as soon as possible - and I would also be making sure I was using a harness and not a collar when lead walking him.

Dogs are actually pretty stoical so to be showing that much sign of pain he is probably really quite sore at the very least.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh dear, it could be as a result of the collar? I thought it was good. I'll get it checked asap. I cannot imagine my poor boy being in pain. I hope it is not as serious. Have never tried a harness but if it's more healthy will go for it.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If you think in terms of the whole dogs spinal cord being vulnerable and all one part. Any pressure on one part can jar anywhere else along its length - if you have ever had a bad back for any reason even though the pain may only be at one point you will be pretty sensitive to pressure or twisting anywhere along the whole length of your back and neck.

Not necessarily caused by the collar but the less pressure on the spine the better if you have back pain and a harness will connect over the much more solid shoulder area so far less pressure. Just like we can dogs can hurt their back or neck quite easily by jumping or twisting but hopefully it will be nothing serious.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Also check out the threads here regarding meningitis. I am super sensitive to any neck or back pain in dogs as there have been quite a few getting meningitis but as owners we don't tend to know anything about it.


----------

